# How to create a Filp3D Shortcut on your desktop.



## anandk (May 23, 2007)

*Filp3D Tips.*

A tiny tip  in case you have deleted the one on your taskbar by error, here's how you can create a Flip3D shorcut.

Right click on your desktop. Select New > Shortcut. 
Copy-Paste RunDll32 DwmApi #105 into the location box > Next. 
In name enter Flip3D, and click on Finish. 
Copy/Cut-Paste your new shortcut where ever you want. 

*i144.photobucket.com/albums/r168/happyandy/vistaulti.gif


----------



## sam_1710 (May 23, 2007)

and... how to get its icon??


----------



## anandk (May 23, 2007)

A copy of the Flip 3D icon is present _in each user profile_, and also in the Default user profile. Follow these steps to restore the icon to your user account:

Click Start, type the following and press Enter: 
%systemdrive%\Users\Default\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch

Right-click the Switch between windows shortcut and choose Copy (Keyboard shortcut: CTRL+C) 
Click Start, type the following and press Enter: 
%userprofile%\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch

Right-click an empty area in the folder, and choose Paste (Keyboard shortcut: CTRL+V) 

source


----------



## sam_1710 (May 23, 2007)

oh wow.. thanks!!


----------



## Third Eye (May 23, 2007)

Nice tut


----------



## anandk (Oct 28, 2007)

*How to limit the number of Windows displayed with Flip3D.* 

This will also speed up Flip3d. You will have to tweak the registry, however. 

Open Regedit and navigate to HKEY_CURRENT_USERS\Software\Microsoft\Windows\DWM 
Here, create a new DWORD (32-bit) entry and name it as Max3DWindows. 

Then, set the Dword value to the maximum number of windows you would like to have open. For high-end computers, a figure of 8-10 is Ok, whereas for low-end computers 4-5 is suggested. Click OK and Exit. Reboot. 

*Flip3D Keyboard Shortcuts.* 

*Windows Key+Tab*: Keep the Windows key pressed down and repeatedly hit on Tab to be able to flip through the windows. One can also use the arrow key, to move back and forth, through the open windows, along with the mouse scroll wheel. 
*Windows Key+CTRL+Tab*: After clicking on all 3, you can take your fingers off Windows & Ctrl keys, and hit on tab only, to scroll the windows. 
*Alt+Tab *: This will arrange your windows, horizontally in the following fashion. Was there in earlier versions of Windows too. 

*What if your version does not have Flip3D? *

The Flip3D Feature is available only in Vista's Home Premium, Business, Enterprise, and Ultimate versions. And, yes, you have to be running Aero to be able to use it. But if your version does not have Flip3D, you can try the alternative SmartFlip 

Source : *www.winvistaclub.com/t25.html

PS : Cud the mods pls change title of this thread to "Flip3D Tips"


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Oct 28, 2007)

didn't get it. where to find RunDll32 DwmApi #105 ?


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 28, 2007)

thanks bro


----------



## casanova (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Anand


----------



## gauravsuneja (Feb 16, 2008)

search for topdesk only for windows xp users


----------



## New (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks for the tut...


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice tut.
U just Rocks.


----------



## topgear (Feb 17, 2008)

great tip


----------

